# Is Kingston RAM good?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So I got some Best Buy gift cards and have wanted to double my Vista PC RAM from 2 to 4GB. Is Kingston RAM good? I've always boughten Dell certified RAM before. Or is there another brand at BB to get? Thanks.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> So I got some Best Buy gift cards and have wanted to double my Vista PC RAM from 2 to 4GB. Is Kingston RAM good? I've always boughten Dell certified RAM before. Or is there another brand at BB to get? Thanks.


Kingston Value RAM is good -- make sure you check the requirements on your DEll: PC5300, PC4200, etc. Do you have any free slots, or will you have to replace all the memory? Other good memory brands carried by Best Buy: K-Byte, Corsair, PNY. Of all these brands, the only 2 GB modules they carry are by K-Byte. Best Buy has a memory center online, where you can get recommendations for memory for your computer. If you don't find what you need at BB, then check newegg.com or crucial.com for memory.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My PC has 2 free slots now that I want to put 1GB sticks into each. The speed is 800 MHz PC2-6400. Thanks for the feedback on those brands.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You must provide the Dell PC model number, because the RAM DDR2 PC2-6400 could be overkill for your model or will not work at all.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

That's the RAM speced out on Dell's site for my Inspiron 530.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you know who to ask (I don't in this case) you might find that Dell buys their RAM from Kingston and sells under the Dell name. I do not know this, but I do know that Kingston does make RAM for other companies. At one time they were the supplier for IBM, for instance... so whether you bought from IBM or Kingston you got the same product.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

According to BestBuy's memory finder, 1 GB PC6400 DDR2 by any of the vendors I mentioned will do the job.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> So I got some Best Buy gift cards and have wanted to double my Vista PC RAM from 2 to 4GB. Is Kingston RAM good? I've always boughten Dell certified RAM before. Or is there another brand at BB to get? Thanks.


I like PNY, its decent stuff. I run it in my machines at home. No issues.

Mb


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Kingston is good. I like Crucial better, but there's nothing quite like going to store and having it that day instead of ordering and waiting.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

My personal experience with Kingston RAM is that you can not go wrong. I bought some of their Server RAM (Error Correcting) when the OEM was insane in price they were very reasonable. I got it and it worked perfectly.

Sure there are some companies that might be less money like A-Data or G.Skill but I've had the occasional issues with them and never any with Kingston, Corsair or OCZ.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

BTW, Dell just buys whoever is cheapest and throws their "Dell Certified" label on it. The stuff is so cheap and memory is so reliable that they can afford ro replace the miniscule number of failed modules. With Dell any memory you get could be from anyone. However, they will stand behind it and replace it, but then again, so does any memory manufacturer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have had only one problem with Kingston RAM and it may have been an incorrect spec from the manufacturer. The Value RAM is very solid for home use.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Kingston just had a great deal on 2gb SODIMMS for notebooks (DDR2 667mhz) - and not the ValueRam stock. I got 2 x 2gb sticks for my new Toshiba for just $98, with free shipping. It was delivered (overnight???!!!) before Christmas and was sitting waiting for the notebook which arrived yesterday after having spent New Year stuck in Louisville waiting for the FDA to check it had no bird flu, the Department of Agriculture to check it had no plant bacteria/virus and for Customs to clear it. 

I'm not keen on ValueRam.... the HyperX for desktops is wonderful as is the Corsair XMS.


----------

